# Easy homemade sweater :)



## Autumnwolf (Feb 3, 2011)

The night I picked up my little boy I went to the store to find him a sweater or coat and they were all sold out, so I went home and looked for things that I could improvise with. What I did was I took one of my old sweaters with skinnier sleeves at the ends and I cut the end of the sleeve off to the length of his body, cut leg holes in it and cut around the belly area so he could go potty. It worked so well, it looked like it was originally a dog sweater! I was so proud of myself lol!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

We need some pics


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Someone posted this idea awhile back. I'll have to find it, they did include pics on that thread. I just haven't gotten around to making one for my guys. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

